# Anyone here into paintball?????  Post up what cha got



## rustywrangler (Jun 30, 2010)

If so, post up whatcha got. I am just getting into it and will have my new gear tomorrow to post up. gonna be fun to go out and shoot my brother on purpose lol.

What I have:
-Tippmann 98 Custom with 6 position stock, double finger trigger, full auto trigger.
-Ariakon ACP 2.0 Paintball Pistol Marker slightly used with 6 clips, laser setup, tac light, a 12 inch extended barrel, a leg holster, cleaning and parts kit, and case ( some parts not shown in pic below)
-Spec Ops 3 2 pod leg storage along with a Spec Ops belt
-Still working on the mask 

View attachment 0706001353.jpg


View attachment 0706001839.jpg


View attachment 0706001839a.jpg


View attachment 0706001840.jpg


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 6, 2010)

I added my toys, what do you have????


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2010)

I had a red one but I gave it to my nephew as I have never used it. It does look like fun to do but when you are the only that shows up to play it hurts shooting yourself.


----------



## havasu (Jul 8, 2010)

I would be afraid of grabbing the wrong gun and after shooting everyone else dead, I wouldn't have anybody to play with!


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 8, 2010)

havasu said:


> I would be afraid of grabbing the wrong gun and after shooting everyone else dead, I wouldn't have anybody to play with!


 

ehh, where is your sense of adventure......:rockin:


----------

